# IDE Controller Driver Missing



## JSmith9201 (Nov 5, 2010)

I've been having trouble with the DVD drive on my laptop, when I troubleshoot Windows says the driver for my A96Z9TZV IDE Controller is not installed. I try and 'apply the fix' but get told no driver could be found. I've tried searching the internet for the IDE controller quoted but get no results, so I can't find a driver to install! Can anyone point me to a generic driver that will work? I've been searching but can't find that either.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

Please post laptop specs or make&model.


----------



## JSmith9201 (Nov 5, 2010)

Specs 

ASUS K70IO
Core2 Duo T6600
Nvidia GT120M
4GB RAM
Windows 7 64 Bit

Thanks for the quick reply, should have put my specs in the first post!


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

Who makes your laptop?


----------



## JSmith9201 (Nov 5, 2010)

Its an Asus laptop


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

Have you tried their website?

Access this site using Internet Explorer and click the go button. ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support-

Hope this helps.


----------



## JSmith9201 (Nov 5, 2010)

Unfortunately no help at all, the driver for the IDE controller is not listed in their downloads section for my laptop, so I was hoping for a generic one that would do the job.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

Did you install Windows 7 over like XP or Vista or did this laptop come with Windows 7?


----------



## JSmith9201 (Nov 5, 2010)

7 was installed on the laptop when I bought it (new)


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

There are several things we can try like removing the drive from device manager and rebooting, we can check the BIOS to assure we have the correct settings or we can try to update the BIOS just to name a few things.

Anyway, the integrated IDE ATA/ATAPI controller doesn't need any kind of driver in Windows 7. The operating system is able to manage the connected devices using the Standard PCI IDE Controller storport driver.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check in device manager for any yellow or red call outs.

To open device manager. Start> right click on Computer> select Properties from the list> in the properties window on the left top click on Device Manager to open.


----------



## JSmith9201 (Nov 5, 2010)

I couldn't see any warnings in my device manager, it looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/jyFhV.jpg

I've always wondered why my DVD drive shows up as a CD drive, could this be part of the issue? When I try and watch a DVD, the drive just spins and clicks repeatedly before stopping, on any DVD, nothing shows up in my computer.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I think your find the drive is failing, do you have another to test with?


----------



## JSmith9201 (Nov 5, 2010)

I don't have another drive I can use, any other way I can try and identify whats failing?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You can try deleting the upper and lower filters in the registry, I have not seen it to be an issue in Win7, but it was useful in XP.

Try using this MicroSoft fix it > Your CD drive or DVD drive is missing or is not recognized by Windows or other programs


----------



## JSmith9201 (Nov 5, 2010)

Great, that worked, thanks :grin:

Although I have another problem, it will read CD's but not DVD's. It is definitely a DVD drive, what could be causing this? I've tried several DVD's. Should I start a new topic?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi no just carry on here try uninstalling the driver from device manager and rebooting windows will reinstall it


----------



## JSmith9201 (Nov 5, 2010)

I uninstalled the driver via device manager (right click > properties > driver > uninstall), and upon reboot the drive shows up again. Tried the DVD and it is still not recognised. Is it odd that windows did not mention installing the device or even that a new device had been detected when I rebooted?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does the driver show in device manager?


----------



## JSmith9201 (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes, it says the driver is a Microsoft driver


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's using the default MS driver, I'm still thinking it's a drive issue.


----------



## JSmith9201 (Nov 5, 2010)

Ok, I guess I'll have to go get it checked out somewhere. Thanks for trying anyway :smile:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Probably cheaper to just buy a drive, you can get a IDE DVD burner for 20 pounds > Samsung SH-S222A/RSMN 22x DVD±RW IDE ReWriter (Black/Biege/Silver) - Retail []


----------



## JSmith9201 (Nov 5, 2010)

Its a laptop though, is it that easy to replace the drive on a laptop too?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi it should be fairly simple what make and model is it


----------

